# Attention All Law-Abiding Gun Owners: National Concealed Carry Reciprocity Is In Jeop



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...l-concealed-carry-reciprocity-is-in-jeopardy/


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

My goodness, The truth about guns does get worked up, don’t they?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Well if a national reciprocity law was federal in nature and therefore, overseen, monitored, and controlled by the federal government, I don't want it. The last thing I want is the feds sticking their nose in places it doesn't belong. There is a federal constitution and an attendant Bill of Rights that already (A) designs and describes how the federal government is to operate and (B) via the Bill of Rights, keeps the federal government from usurping individual liberties.* Allowing them to further control the most fundamental and important liberty a free people have is tantamount to putting the fox in control of the hen house.

* Of course, we have seen how well the federal government has kept to the Founders' original intent, haven't we?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The only way I would support such a bill is if it were a 1 sentence bill stating That if you can legally carry in your home state you can carry in all states and territories in and of the U.S.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> The only way I would support such a bill is if it were a 1 sentence bill stating That if you can legally carry in your home state you can carry in all states and territories in and of the U.S.


Sounds like a good idea. But you still must adhere to the laws of other states. One way to protect people from nefarious laws is to have a baseline that is uniform and would cross boundaries. However, even this presents a problem.

Still you do have a good point with your post.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Sounds like a good idea. But you still must adhere to the laws of other states. One way to protect people from nefarious laws is to *have a baseline that is uniform and would cross boundaries.* However, even this presents a problem.
> 
> Still you do have a good point with your post.


How about a law that says you can carry anywhere at any time and at any place for any lawful purpose?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

desertman said:


> How about a law that says you can carry anywhere at any time and at any place for any lawful purpose?


Strange as it is there has been such a law for eons its called the 2nd Amendment....... However, through the years the law makers and courts, up to and including the US Supreme Court have eroded the 2nd Amendment..... Sadly they did not just erode the 2nd but others as well.......

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Again, my problem with the federal law is that you have to conform with the local laws, and California, New York and new Jersey would be a nightmare to adhere to such as is your firearm on the approved list, magazine in compliance or are you using hollow point ammo. The only was around all of this, is a federal license and that would be an even larger nightmare. Who would be in charge ATF, FBI or homeland Security, and what rules would they put in place and could they enforce those rules in the fore mentioned states? 

Its just a bad idea, nice thought, but a bad idea no less.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> Strange as it is there has been such a law for eons its called the 2nd Amendment....... However, through the years the law makers and courts, up to and including the US Supreme Court have eroded the 2nd Amendment..... Sadly they did not just erode the 2nd but others as well.......
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> View attachment 16746


Absolutely spot on correct.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

jtguns said:


> Again, my problem with the federal law is that you have to conform with the local laws, and California, New York and new Jersey would be a nightmare to adhere to such as is your firearm on the approved list, magazine in compliance or are you using hollow point ammo. The only was around all of this, is a federal license and that would be an even larger nightmare. Who would be in charge ATF, FBI or homeland Security, and what rules would they put in place and could they enforce those rules in the fore mentioned states?
> 
> Its just a bad idea, nice thought, but a bad idea no less.


Yep. I would never want the feds getting involved in permits or laws or controls or anything of the sort involving the carry of a firearm. That would be a nightmare and a disaster waiting to take place. Depending upon who holds power in the congress (both houses) and the white house, our right to carry could be toast.

Tony's simple one sentence law would be acceptable as long as that is as far as the feds took things.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Look what happened to LEOSA. Looked pretty simple, but turned out not to be.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

It ain't gonna happen folks, no way the leftist states will ever agree to it, NEVER.


----------

